# Setback with Lufi :(



## Thelastkiss19 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey guys!

I'll just tell my story to feel a little better. Don't judge me, please, this has been stressful. 

I got Lufi back in December from a petshop where he spent almost a year. Not tame, not used to hands, screaming, hissing, etc. Recently he got more and more used to me, he didn't hiss when I changed his food/water, he was okay with my hand close to him (not touching him, of course), and he also started to play with his toys that were just sitting in his cage for months. Now he plays with everything and anything that I put in the cage. He also rarely screams anymore, and became much calmer.

I decided to try and lure him out of his cage this week. I took off the bottom of the cage and took out his food and water and very very very slowly turned his cage 90 degrees so that he could adjust. He was fine. So then he was face to face with me via the bottom of the cage. I put some food outside and he just walked out, very easily. He ate, walked around, looked at me, etc. Then flew a little, so I put his cage back together and held it close to him, he easily jumped inside. I thought this was a breakthrough! )) Was very excited to show this to my fiancé who is an amazing dog trainer but not so patient with birds. I did the whole procedure again the next day and again, everything went great. ) However, this time, we couldn't put him back in the cage, Lufi wouldn't react to me holding the cage close to him, he climbed on it but outside, didn't want to go inside, flew around the room, etc. I wanted to go on but we were in a hurry to leave the house and my fiancé got impatient (arrghhh) and just grabbed the bird, who obviously bit him (not hard though) and he put the bird back in his cage, may I say: not so gently. I was really upset.  

This was a few days ago and ever since then, calm Lufi disappeared. He started shrieking and screaming again, hisses every time I go closer to him, I don't even try to attempt the "let's get him out of his cage manouver". I feel like I lost his trust that I was building for MONTHS and because of something that I didn't do. I am very upset and hope that Lufi will trust me again soon and we won't have the go through the whole 8 month procedure we went through since I got him. (( 

What do you guys think? Will he get over it soon and trust me again? Sorry for the long post, I am just very annoyed and upset about this, and while my fiancé understands my emotions and said sorry, he still thinks he acted right because he doesn't really understand that taming a bird is not the same as training a dog. People get on better with different types of animals, I get it, and I suck at training dogs (I love them though), while he sucks at taming birds. I'll be smarter next time and do the taming/training things when I'm alone with Lufi or when we don't have to leave house.


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

Thelastkiss19 said:


> he doesn't really understand that taming a bird is not the same as training a dog.


How does he train dogs? I find that taming a bird is pretty much similar to training a dog (take it slowly, reward good behavior and ignore bad). Especially gaining the trust of a mistreated dog... That is pretty much the same.

You have said the only thing i would suggest. Start from the beginning and only let him out when you are not going to leave the house. 

I made the same mistake with one of my buds. I managed to get him on my finger using millet (would only get on using millet) and wanted to show my bf before we went out. But it's like the bud knew i needed to go out and wouldn't co-operate so i had to grab him and put him back.


----------



## Thelastkiss19 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, that situation sounds very similar! We were too excited to show them what our birdies can do.  

He believes in the Ceaser Milan way of training dogs - being the pack leader. I support this method with our dog because it is a pit who we rescued at the age of 2. He was kept on a chain and didn't really know how to behave. You can ignore bad behavior if it's a smaller, weaker dog, but you can't ignore it when it's coming from a pit - jumping up and down, trying to play with you using his teeth, etc. His intentions might be good, but he is big and strong and can't be around strangers or kids (or us, for that matter) behaving like that.

Anyway, scolding a tiel or acting dominant around it doesn't really work, just like catching him against his will and forcing him back to the cage doesn't work either. (Well for the purpose of putting him back in the cage, it does, but in the long run, not so beneficial.) :/

I really hope that gaining Lufi's trust back won't take too long.


----------



## Shannon_c (Jul 18, 2013)

im so glad i read this because the same thing happened last week.. summer has gone very distant and started hissing again because i had to get summer in the cage the same way. today we started bonding again and shes eating from my hand again which shes only just started doing! ive been really worried that we would never really bond, but were getting there! so dont worry im sure it will get better with time!


----------



## Thelastkiss19 (Jan 11, 2013)

I just read your post on my phone in bed when I woke up and I am a bit relieved!! There's hope! ) Maybe Lufi won't take so long either... 

We also had a guest staying at our house for the weekend which messed with Lufi's sleeping habits (when he goes to sleep, which room we put him in for the night). Maybe that was stressful for him as well and getting back to normal will help a little.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Tiels are very forgiving 
Since he once trusted you it wouldn't take long for him to Trust you again


----------

